# Roots of Luzviminda Arnis



## GM Federico Lazo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello fellow members, 

This is in response to the request of Mr. Palusut. 

Luzviminda arnis was first influenced by the art of my father Paulino Lazo. My father was proficient in the Ilocano arnis called "kabaroan," pronounced as ( cub bar one ) not like most pronounced it as ( cub roon ) which means modern, new trend, or most recent. The kabaroan is a power arnis but follows the soft approach in the defense and attack. The blockings are with the force, not force to force. It is a long range arnis utilizing long distance for safety and triangular footwork for mobility. 

The next person to influence Luzviminda arnis was my teacher Felicisimo 
Dizon. His style of arnis was called "de Cuerdas," which means, spring loaded.I am not sure it the name pertains to the movement of his art or it pertains to what had been told that he past a test tunnel loaded with spring loaded gadgets that could have injured him seriously or could have taken his life. Mr. Dizon would assume the most difficult position that seemingly will not enable him to block a blow that he would request to be delivered, at a certain angle, and yet he showed no problem in blocking the blow. 

The next person to influence Luzviminda arnis was Mr. Luis Cruz, He is featured in the book entitled "Karunungan sa Larong Arnis," which means knowledge in the art or sports of arnis. Mr Cruz was a member of the "Tabak ni Bonifacio" group that was headed by the the grand champion Mr Placido Yambao who co-authored the previously mentioned book with Mr. Bienaventura Mirafuente who took care of the historical portion of the book. Mr. Cruz was very swift in his movements and was called "Maria Capra," a bird that will not stand still and hard to hit because of its evasiveness. 

I was also slightly influenced by a guy named Mr. Carungay before I left for the USA. 

In the late 60's I met the Presas brothers at the Republic Supermarket buiding at the Vic Tayo's(deceased) dojo. When GM Ernesto Presas went out of the dojo to take a break after an exciting demonstration, I greeted him and he greeted me also in a very friendly way. After that, I requested tor his address and the place he indicated was not too far from where I lived. I had paid hims visits and our friendship grew. I had also done some visits in GM Presas dojo and residence in Quiapo, Manila. GM Presas then, requested that I formulate the Articles of Incorporation and By-Laws of his Modern Arnis Federation, Inc. which I did and registered it with the Securities and Exchange Commission in the Philippines. The original documents will be featured in my website that is in progress for those who are doing research. After registering GM Remy Presas association, I went and formulated also the Articles of Incorporation and By-Laws of the Modern Arnis association of GM Ernesto Presas which he later changed to International Philippine Martial Arts Federation, Inc. and named his art Kombatan. Besides this, I also registered his Philippine Kendo Association and his Arjuken Karate Association. After registering the associations of the Presas brothers, modern arnis turned out to be a modern arnis with legal status, not like it used to be as modern arnis only by word of mouth. In those years that I was close to the Presas brothers, most specially with GM Ernesto Presas I became his compadre and became the godfather of his son Henrich Presas. We then exchange arts that became the foundation of Kombatan and Luzviminda arnis. It was at this point where both arts were born to grow up in maturity as two independent arts that progressed with individual artistic interpretation into now what they are. 

With the news that Roland Dantes is confined in the hospital due to sickness, I remember when he was at the beside of GM Remy Presas and we had a nice talk when I called the place where GM Presas was confined. I learned through the conversation that we both came from the Ilocano region and he hailed from Dingras, Ilocos Sur, a province adjacent to the Province of Abra where I came from. I never though he was an Ilocano till he started talking in Ilocano with fluency. I had always thought that he was of different nationality but he said that it is true on his mother side. If there is a move to help him, I would like to know the address where I can contribute a small amount just to help a little a friend in need. Thanks for requesting this post.

Fred Lazo
Luzviminda Arnis Brotherhood
5949 Caroline Drive
Zephyrhills, Fla. 33544
USA


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you for your post, sir, and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2006)

*Picture of GM Lazo

Left to Right Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, GM Federico * *Lazo, Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan






*​


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Magnustampa (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you, GM Lazo for that history of your art.  One of your students, Christian, had sent me your number a while back, but I have yet to get to contact you about your class in Tampa (my wife just gave birth to our first son!)


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 17, 2007)

Picture of GM Lazo taken at the winter 2007 FCS Gathering on January 14th, 2007.


----------



## seibukan (Feb 8, 2007)

Magnustampa said:


> Thank you, GM Lazo for that history of your art. One of your students, Christian, had sent me your number a while back, but I have yet to get to contact you about your class in Tampa (my wife just gave birth to our first son!)


 
Hey Magnus
I'm Christian, good to see  on the interweb again.  Wanted to let you know and everyone else that Grandmaster Federico T. Lazo now has a website. We still have a lot of information (writing is hard) and features planned so check it back often.

www.lakb.net
Luzviminda Arnis Kali Brotherhood


P.S. Congrats on the new boy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the media clips link on the website: http://www.lakb.net/videos.html

Definately check them out.


----------



## oosh (Feb 9, 2007)

Great site and nice videos, thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 26, 2010)

Please hold a moment a silence to remember GM Fred Lazo who passed away on 1/25/2010.


----------

